# "Present Situation"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]

Reporting From Costa Rica
Wade Fishing/Airboat Redfishing South

The present situation finds me with my feet propped up looking over the Pacific Ocean from atop our Villa on the Nicoya Peninsula near Manzanillo. It's time for a little R&R following countless hurdles and the many blessings during the post-hurricane era and ahead of a busy fishing season.

So I find myself coining a fishing report and bringing you the latest from the Texas MidCoast at Castaway Lodge. "Ghost Writer free".

Technologically this area has come a long way since we first visited four years ago and could barely get a signal. Now I sit atop a bluff with 4G working on my LG G6 smartphone and producing a fishing report with pictures.... amazing!

This is definitely a primitive location and there's certainly no fear of getting "Amazoned" down here as brick-and-mortar is everything at this point.

Fishing Report

We welcomed guests from Iowa the past few days and the fishing continues to heat up. Capt. Chris Cady and Capt. Jeff Garner worked the backcountry by airboat taking solid redfish and nice black drum over mud and grass.

On the Wade fishing scene, action continues to heat up with a topwater bite popping off here on bone topwaters over mud and grass. Solid trout and redfish working topwaters and soft Plastics.

With water temperatures on the rise we will find numerous transitions over the next month or so and different real estate emphasis coming into play. So stay tuned.

If you can squeeze in a trip over March, we'd love to have you. Visit us once and you're friends, visit us twice and you'll be family. See you then!

Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.
Fishing & Waterfowl Report


----------

